# Amd Prozessor takten



## Azrael Crusader (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich seit heute im Besitz von Gothic III und muss deshalb meinen Prozessortakt etwas erhöhen. Dabei handelt es sich um einen AMD ATHLON FX64 3800+ E4-Stepping der momentan mit 2,2GHz läuft (200MHzx11). 

Die Temperatur beträgt laut SISoft Sandra 2007 29°C. Jetzt wollte ich wie gesagt den Takt erhöhen, aber ich hatte mal in nem Bericht gelesen, dass man dabei noch bestimmte Richtlinien beachten muss. Ich finde aber den Bericht nicht mehr! 

Ich wollte es mit dem Takten auch nicht übertreiben, vielleicht auf 2,5GHz oder so.

Meine Grafikkarte ist ne Geforce 7800 GT und den ram wollte ich auch noch auf 2GB erhöhen. Bin also eigentlich für das Spiel gut gerüstet. Kann mir jemand beim Takten helfen? Das wäre super.

Danke im vorraus

Gruß Chris


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2006)

Schau doch mal bei http://www.ocinside.de . Die haben gerade zu AMD ne Menge zB
im Workshop oder im Forum.

mfg chmee


----------

